# WAX for Reflex Silver



## Izzy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello people,

newbie to the Detailing world. i'm currently using AG SRP and wanted a nice wax to finish off my cleaning efforts. can anyone recommend a wax for me to use?

also would i need a sealant and do you apply that before or after the wax?

appologies if my questions seem a little silly. just been flicking though this website and trying to gain knowledge.

Cheers,
Izzy


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I have tried Tripple and Super Resin Polish. Must admit I prefer Tripple although SRP is still a good product. I think the finish is perhaps a little nicer on Tripple. It's close I just find Tripple a little more aggressive in terms of cut and easier to apply (although neither dust for me..)

I have tried several waxes and sealants. Personally I think sealants look better on reflex silver as it adds to the gloss especially at night which is when the colour really sets off.

I have tried and gotten the best results for £ vs finish - from Simoniz wax (in halfords about £8 a bottle yes really) and G3 Super Resin Wax gives a good finish too!! I've tried a couple of others and didn't get on with application/removal.

Where as sealants I much prefer, plus I prefer the sheeting and water resistance over the beading.. and after all some sealants will bead in heavy rain anyway.

Hard to have a direct comparison as lighting is always slightly different... but hey.

G3 Wax after application of Tripple
Simoniz wax after application of SRP
Extra Gloss Protection at night 
Extra Gloss protection in the day


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Werkstat Acrylic kit will be lovely on silver

If you just want a wax after SRP AG HD wax is nice


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

autosmart wax works a treat on the wife's fox


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

i use collinte 476 on my golf looks nice


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I`ve used the Carllack twins to great effect on my Transporter T5. Also Collinite 476 looks good.


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Angelwax AG looks interesting.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Dodo juice rubbish boys juiced edition. Someone on the waxamomo stand at waxstock told me try it and i did on my dads car and looks good. defo recommend it.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Go for a sealant mate, AF toughcoat is superb. Makes my car so much easier to clean.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Victoria chaos,just stunning on silver paint!.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I used to use colly 845 and it made my silver focus nice and shiny, that was until I found sealants, I now use AF Tough Coat and am seriously amazed with the results and its stupidly easy to use too, pic of mine after correction and 2 coats of TC


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Stick to SRP fella. Iv used loads of products on my old wagon but srp make the paint very bright and bling!
I use this on every silver paint job as I think its the best! I would use a sealant or something nice would be colly 845. Amazing stuff, very durable and a perfect sitting on top of srp!
Take a look...


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Dodo juice sn hybrid looks awesome!


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

horned yo said:


> Werkstat Acrylic kit


Seconded. Excellent results and so easy to use too :thumb:


----------



## Izzy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you all for your advice. i will do some more research now that i know what brands to look out for. i have read AG HD wax is good and also heard people mention autismart wax but not sure which wax they were talking about. Looking for something that is easy to apply and remove and has lasting protection.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Tough Coat is the easiest to apply of pretty much any sealant.


----------



## Izzy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Jay - is tough coat a wax? 
Also is a wax and sealant the same thing?


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Stick with SRP mate, and get some FK1000p its a sealant around £18, cheaper than TC

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/finishkare-1000p-hi-temp-sealant/prod_589.html

You can use it on wheels too


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Autosmart WAX, you can get it off your rep usually around £25, or you can get it off ebay roughly the same price


----------



## Barry454 (Apr 22, 2012)

Another vote for fk1000p sealant here and as said above great on wheels and good value.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Or use SRP then FK1000p and then top with 845. Superb :thumb:


----------



## Izzy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

how long does the FK1000p stuff last on the car? is it something that needs to be applied regularly or can i leave it for a few months and then top up?

what's 845?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Izzy1 said:


> Jay - is tough coat a wax?
> Also is a wax and sealant the same thing?


No tough coat is a sealant.
It's very easy to apply, apply it like a quick detailer - so spray on, wipe off. In the rain if your car is parked up it will bead a bit anyway. 
Reading some reviews of that FK stuff seems that after a couple of washes it's already wearing off..

I'm sure Tough Coat is pricier for a reason. But hey, why not try them both for under £30? And make up your own mind. :lol:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Reading with interest as I've just bought a Golf in reflex silver 

I've just bought some Prima Amigo to try, so looking at what to get to go on top. FK1000 was recommended to me in another thread and it seems like a good option for the price. Now I'm tempted by Toughcoat :lol: I'm never going to be able to decide!!



Izzy1 said:


> how long does the FK1000p stuff last on the car? is it something that needs to be applied regularly or can i leave it for a few months and then top up?
> 
> what's 845?


This thread might help  http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=199658


----------



## Izzy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Jay - i read reviews on the FK stuff and they didn't come back very good. need something that lasts longer so don't mind paying a little extra.

Nat - i have a Bora and using SRP really makes the paint shine but i want more added protection.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

autosmart wax definitely the best youll get great durability easy on easy off very cheap what more could you want


----------



## Izzy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

i have not read up much about the other products yet but AG HD wax seems to be popping up more often. maybe cause it's a newer product who knows...

A bit more research and I should have a better understanding of each product.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

The ToughCoat is pretty durable indeed!  
Although if you want the best durability then C1 or something ceramic may be your best bet. 
Although they are cheating and for boring people.


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

AG SRP is a product that does a descent enough job but to be honest, I think most people like it due to its filling ability. It can be layered and buffs up nicely to produce a descendent enough gloss level. Its protection levels though are pretty much none existent. So you’ll have to top it off with a wax or sealant. Personally, I’m not sure I’d want to put a sealant over the top, but instead go for wax. This may result in a better bond and better durability.

Finish Kare’s 1000P is not a product I like particularly, but I will say it makes an ideal alloy wheel sealant. From memory, I think it can be quick finicky regarding moisture levels and curing temperatures. To me, it’s just too much like hard work.

Prima Amigo is an awesome product and one that I’ll go back to time and time again; it’s based on polymers and will go will with pretty much most sealants. I have in the past base coated an aluminium silver vehicle with PA via DA and then topped off with Auto Finesse’s Tough Coat. I have to say that the end result was very nice. Once a second coat of TC was applied, I was told the effect lasted about 10 or 11 weeks.

AF Tough Coat is my go to sealant and one I cannot do without for a light like coloured vehicle, especially a silver one. Application is super easy and removal likewise; durability is good once two coats are applied. From aesthetic point of view, it will make a silver car look very sharp and crisp.

One thing to mention; if you apply “any” wax over the top of a sealant, you’ll find that the crispness of the sealant will be muted by the wax. In my mind, all a wax will do is offer more protection from the elements and increase durability. That may not be a bad thing now that we are heading into the harder months. For the summer though, I’d stick with a sealant only.

I hope the above helps in some way.

PS – If you want to top SRP off with a wax, take a look at G3’s Super Paste Wax from Halfords for about £27.00; it’s massively underrated and very, very easy to use.


----------



## Izzy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Can you use a sealant on top of a wax?
Or is it a matter of one or the other?


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Any experts feel free to correct me, but most sealants you can apply underneath a wax. I quite often use Jeffs Werkstatt + Collinite 476 atop of it.

There are exceptions, such as Optiseal I believe.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Phat Pat said:


> <snip>
> Prima Amigo is an awesome product and one that I'll go back to time and time again; it's based on polymers and will go will with pretty much most sealants. I have in the past base coated an aluminium silver vehicle with PA via DA and then topped off with Auto Finesse's Tough Coat. I have to say that the end result was very nice. Once a second coat of TC was applied, I was told the effect lasted about 10 or 11 weeks. </snip>


Sounds good, looking forward to trying it!!
Great informative post, thank you.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Phat Pat said:


> PS - If you want to top SRP off with a wax, take a look at G3's Super Paste Wax from Halfords for about £27.00; it's massively underrated and very, very easy to use.


Does that differ from the G3 super resin wax I got for free? :buffer:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Can someone direct me to the post regarding the issue with FK1000p? Ive never had no trouble with it, regardless of temperature as a large number of people use it as their winter sealant.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

A wax can be applied over a sealant. Except Wolf's stuff and Opti-seal and Opti-coat, Zaino Z8 CQuarts or G Tech sealant such as C1, EXO C1.5 . If your looking for a wax most people will agree that Collinite 845 is a superb choice.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/collinite-no-845-insulator-wax/prod_208.html


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

To get the absolute best out of Tough Coat your best using it with Tough Prep. The only reason I suggested FK is that its very durable 2 coats will last easy 6 months. The tin is huge 412g tin. You can also buy a sample of FlK http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sample-sizes/finishkare-high-temp-paste-wax-sample/prod_666.html

You could try the sample first before you buy a big tin. Or you could look on Angelwax website. They do a wax specifically for silver. Its around £32, but it is superb


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Sounds good, looking forward to trying it!!
> Great informative post, thank you.


Thank you


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Does that differ from the G3 super resin wax I got for free? :buffer:


This is the stuff I refer to: -

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_845977_langId_-1_categoryId_165527

Not sure it's the same as what you have, but this is what I use.


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

RDB85 said:


> Can someone direct me to the post regarding the issue with FK1000p? Ive never had no trouble with it, regardless of temperature as a large number of people use it as their winter sealant.


From memory, the lowest temperature you should use FK1000P at is 17* Celsius; or at least it should not be used below that. I'm under the opinion that the subsequent moisture in the air at that point does not sit well with the product and the curing process is hampered.

I'm no expert in this field, let me make that clear from the off. I'm sure if you run a search for FK1000P on DW you'll come across the original thread.

To me, the logic appears sound and it's something I've used as a datum line for the last few years regarding 1000P; but as I said in my original post, it's not my favourite product and I try to stay clear of it if I can help it


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Phat Pat said:


> This is the stuff I refer to: -
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_845977_langId_-1_categoryId_165527
> 
> Not sure it's the same as what you have, but this is what I use.


Mine's different, I guess a liquid version of the same wax perhaps?
http://www.performancemotorcare.com...rofessional_Liquid_Super_Resin_Wax_500ml.html


----------



## Izzy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

has anyone used Valet pro classic wax?

seems to be new... and results look good too.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Izzy1 said:


> has anyone used Valet pro classic wax?
> 
> seems to be new... and results look good too.


We've sold quite a few pots the last week or so on the special deal we've got on so i'm hoping some reviews will start filtering through soon :thumb:


----------



## Izzy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I placed an order too. awaiting delivery and will then provide a review. looking forward to this product and some of the videos of the water just sheeting off look impressive.


----------

